# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Мастер-классы клуба

## kiara

Итак, начинаем)
МК по изготовлению бумаги в домашних условиях.
Есть одна технология, которую я немного адаптировала сегодня для детей, максимально упростила.Но писать буду полный технологический процесс)
*Потребуется:*
- любая бумага ( вторсырье - от газет до картона) белая и цветная. Выбор - на вашу фантазию. если как сегодня, взять жатую бумагу за основу, то её должно быть больше на 2\3, чем простой цветной.
- миска с водой
- немного картофельного крахмала
- клей ПВА
- палочка\кисточка мешать бумагу
- простая рамка от фото (деревянная)
-сетка москитная или мелкоячеистая металлическая строительная
- всякие красивости (цветочки, веточки, листики, ниточки и т.п.)
*Процесс:*
1) рвем бумагу мелко в миску (на один большой лист А3 нужно примерно 5 литров бумажной массы ), смешиваем цвета на свой вкус. Заливаем водой щедро.  *Если вы используете газеты и хотите получить белую основу, то растворите в воде пару таблеток перигидроля (гидроперита) и вылейте в бумажную массу, перемешайте, дайте газетам осветлиться и слейте эту воду. Залейте новую.* Бумажный суп в идеале должен мокнуть ночь, но вполне мжно и быстренько это дело поболтать в воде,  чтобы все хорошо перемешалось, разбить миксером))) ну или истолочь толкушкой деревянной.
2) в бумажный суп добавляем чуть клея ПВА (на 5 литров не больше 2 ст.ложек) и пол чашки разведенного крахмала (на 5 литров 2 ст.л.), хорошенько размешиваем и не медлим - чем дольше стоит состав к добавленным клеем, тем сильнее страдает цвет.
3) делаем рамку - берем готовую рамку из дерева, на неё пристреливаем степлером сетку.
4) кладем рамку с сеткой на глубокую ёмкость (таз, лоток) и выливаем на сетку наш бумажный суп - вода внизу, бумажная масса на сетке.
5) теперь важно очень равномерно распределить состав по сетке - используем скалку, равняем руками, поливаем водой, чтобы сгладить неровности - вообщем максимально стремимся сделать хороший, ровный и плотный слой.
6) красивости - если это свежие травинки, листики и цветочки - то раскладываем их по поверхности, как видится. НО: если это сухоцветы, ниточки, блестки и проч - то вводим это все в бумажный супчик до того, как вылить на рамку! Не переборщите с красивостями, а то они утяжелят бумагу и не скрепятся с основой. Чтобы подстраховаться, можно поверх разложенных лепестков сверху еще немного залить бумажным супчиком (нужно тогда заранее оставить немного, не выливая все на рамку сразу) и снова все разровнять. Даем хорошо стечь воде.
7) теперь берем толстое махровое полотенце, кладем на него рамку с бумажным составом, поверх укрываем хорошо впитывающим полотенцем (подходит кухонное льняное) и подсушиваем все это дело утюгом, аккуратно проглаживая лист через полотенце. Нужно добиться чуть влажной бумаги.
8) теперь переносим бумагу с сетки на пленку (пищевую пленку, рукав для запекания) - очень аккуратно!
9) оставляем лист сохнуть полдня, день открытым.
10) теперь почти высохшую бумагу кладем между листами обычной и помещаем на ночь под пресс, это чтоб не покоробило на этапе окончательной сушки.
Если все же покоробило или слишком толстый, грубый лист, можно прогладить утюгом через влажное полотенце.

----------


## Амина

Эх, мы про пресс забыли, покорежило наш листочек! Но все равно очень замечательно вышло! Спасибо большое за МК!  :Smile:  (пойдем гладить утюгом)

----------


## kiara

Маринк, покажи глЯмурное сердечко, а то я и не разглядела его толком)

----------


## kiara

*Весенний МК*В преддверии весны на Руси было принято устраивать  игры, забавы, и разные действа по прощанию с зимой и приглашению весны. Пекли из теста птичек, сжигали чучело зимы, водили хороводы…А мы решили сделать простых Весенничков)
*Нам понадобились:*
1. Капроновые носочки (по одному на каждого ребенка)
2. Опилки (мы купили упаковку в зоомагазине)
3.Земля для цветов
4. Семена газонной травы или травы для домашних животных (она предпочтительнее – быстрее прорастёт)
5. Маленькие поддоны для цветов или одноразовые глубокие тарелки(любая миска)

*1. Изготовление*
  Садимся рядом с ребенком (детьми) и, четко проговаривая свои действия, показываем процесс создания «Весенничка» от начала до конца.
•	высыпаем семена травы в миску с землей, перемешиваем
•	для деток постарше лучше сделать проволочное кольцо-каркас, чтобы они сами работали, без нашей активной помощи - тут пусть сами натянут носок на это кольцо. А вот для малышей - лучше просто держать носок руками, а ребенок будет в него все складывать.
•	накладываем три ложки земли с семенами в носок
•	руками засыпаем внутрь опилки «чтобы Весенничек стал толстеньким»
•	закручиваем носок, выворачиваем нижнюю часть и натягиваем вверх
•	сплющиваем и кладем в поддон

*2. Уход:*
Когда Весеннички готовы, обязательно нужно проговарить, как за ними нужно ухаживать:
•	в первый день сильно намочить со всех сторон 
•	Переселяем его на подоконник и обязательно поливаем каждое утро.
*3. Радуемся когда травка начинает расти)*

----------


## kiara

*МК к Пасхе.
Делаем с детками украшения для дома и\или стола к Светлой Пасхе Господней.
*
*Для деток постарше.
Курочка из надувного шарика.
Нам потребовалось:*
- надувные шары небольшого диаметра (лучше брать светлые неяркие оттенки)
- тонкая бумага, типа жатки
- нитки для вязания (потолще)
- цветная бумага - бархатная и\или обычная
- клей ПВА
*Процесс изготовления:*
Надуваем шарик небольшого размера. Можно, конечно, и побольше, но тогда процесс может занять не один час))))
Рвем жатую бумагу, как если бы мы хотели сделать папье маше, т.е. на маленькие кусочки. Можно взять уже цветную бумагу и не обязательно 1 цвета, а можно взять белую и потом курочку раскрасить.
Как только кол-во рваной бумаги будет достаточным, берем клей, намазываем им участок шарика и приклеиваем бумажки - все та же техника папье маше, только слой - 1 аккуратно или парочка для верности)
Когда весь шарик покрыт бумагой, вырезаем из бархатной бумаги гребешок, глазки (из белой и черной бумаги, а можно купить готовые подвижные глазки) клювик, крылышки и лапки. Все, кроме лапок приклеиваем к курочке. Голова курочки - это та часть, где надуваем шарик). Гребешок как раз приклеиваем на хвостик от шарика.
Теперь отрезаем от клубка ниток два одинаковых отрезка - это ножки) К ним с одной стороны приклеиваем лапки, а другой конец под пузико курочке. Курочка может быть немного неустойчивая, поэтому из картона можно вырезать небольшое донышко и приклеить, под донышко приклеить и лапки-ниточки.
Все) курочка готова. Можно украсить бантиками, да всем, чем фантазия подскажет.

----------


## Амина

Наша Марусенька)

----------


## kiara

Вот - такая замечательная курочка поселилась у Маринки)))
Девочки - показывайте своих, такие красотки вышли у всех!!!!И такие все разные)))

----------


## kiara

*МК для малышей.
Цыпленок на траве из мятой бумаги.*
*Потребуется:*
- бумага цветная двусторонняя (можно цветную для творчества, можно офисную для принтеров) зеленая и желтая
- клей ПВА
- бумага цветная, можно бархатную, можно простую
*Процесс:*
Лист зеленой бумаги хорошенько помять, только не рвать).
Расправить, перевернуть на др. сторону и снова помять. Расправить мятый лист, придав ему вид полянки.
Мнем также желтый лист, только ему придаем форму шара. Это будет наш цыпленок.
Из красной бумаги вырезаем клювик и приклеиваем его между складочек мятой бумаги. Вырезаем глазки из белой и черной бумаги, а можно взять готовые подвижные глазки (как у игрушек) и приклеить их к цыпе. Вырезаем крылышки и приклеиваем по бокам.
Посадить цыпленка на полянку, можно приклеить, чтоб гулять не ушел)))

----------


## kiara

*МК "Театральная постановка".*

Пишу рецепт изготовления большой куклы - ростовой. Однако можно взять за основу общий принцип и для перчаточной куклы.
Итак:
*Для работы нам может  потребоваться:*
Гипсовые бинты, гуашь, клей ПВА, воздушные шарики, цветная бумага, нитки, старая одежда.

* Ход работы:*
С шариками мы уже замечательно работали)))) Поэтому справимся.
На надутый воздушный шарик наносим  мокрые гипсовые бинты. Внизу оставляем небольшое отверстие, в которое будет вдета картонная трубка от бумажных полотенец (затем ее надевают на крючок вешалки). Слоев должно быть два. Сразу же из кусочков бинтов создаем объемные части лица: уши, нос, рот, брови. Затем красим лицо подобранной по цвету гуашью, смешанной с ПВА, рисуем глаза. Волосы можно сделать из цветной бумаги или ниток.
Когда «голова» готова, вдеваем вешалку в отверстие и фиксируем в области шеи с помощью скотча. На вешалку надеваем одежду, а на руки кукловодов – перчатки.
Для маленькой куклы работаем без вешалки, выбираем подходящую перчатку, к ней - нужное дополнение: хвост, штаны, юбка - ну разберетесь же)))
И давайте уже начнем активно это обсуждать, иначе ничего не успеем и не сделаем.
*Предложение №1*: не выдумывать заранее сценарий. Пусть каждый делает своего героя и для него придумает мини-историю, но не озвучивает её заранее. На самом празднике будем импровизировать, должно быть весело))))) И детей в курс дела не вводить) Пусть будет сУрприз)
Как вам?

----------


## yakudza

Вот если совсем честно, мне страховатенько! (и думается не мне одной, потому обсуждение такое вялое).
Нет, идея-то, конечно, прекрасная! Но всё же сложновато...
Про себя могу сказать точно, что куклу дома я не сделаю, ни ростовую, ни перчаточную.

Мне думается, начать нужно с простого (готовые куклы, известный сценарий), а потом двигаться к усложнению (самодельные куклы и импровизация).
Я на сегодня, вижу такой вариант. Берем сказку (мне нравится для этого "маша и медведи"), приносим из дома игрушки: куклу, медведей разных размеров, 3 кроватки, 3 миски, 3 стульчика. Натягиваем ширму и показываем. Уверена, будет здорово!
Или можно взять перчаточных кукол из готовых наборов. У меня, например, есть "курочка Ряба".

Со своими куклами и новыми сказками оно, конечно, будет еще интереснее, но это впереди.

----------


## yakudza

... ну а если я одна такая пугливая, то дайте мне конкретное задание. я к творчеству мало склонна, но весьма исполнительна)))

----------


## Jazz

Насчет ростовых кукол - что-то мне переживательно, что Тима их может побаиваться. А перчаточные он любит.
Оксан, а как разные истории потом в одно целое объединять?
И кстати, сказка "Три медведя" у нас сейчас - фаворит! У моего, думаю, точно прокатит.

----------


## kiara

Готовыми мы и дома можем, да любой может. И с известной сказкой, которую дети до дыр знают, какой интерес....
Катюшь-а тебе перед кем страшненько?)))) Перед детками-так они у нас хорошие))))) Перед взрослыми-так мы все там дебютировать будем)
Честно - фабричной куклой известную сказку как-то скучно.В  сущности, можно для своего героя взять "легенду" из известной сказки, весь изюм в том, как мы по ходу будем вписывать это в общую историю)))) Ну нежели ты не рассказывала сказки по сценарию "все, что вижу, то пою")))))

----------


## kiara

Насть, нееее - ростовую на взрослого мы не будем делать)))) Это у меня шаблон для неё, а делать нужно, конечно, перчаточные. Единственное,  у меня была мысль намекнуть кое-кому "одеть" в ростовую куклу деток чуть постарше нашей мелочи)))
А как объединять - с помощью ума и сообразительности))))))))))))))))  ))))) Надо начать, чтоб хоть было что объединять.
И сейчас нужно все привести к одному знаменателю. Но нас пока трое, не втроем же мы будем участвовать.

----------


## Амина

Сделать - это я завсегда за. А вот спектакль.... это как-то того.... не по моей части)))

----------


## yakudza

> Готовыми мы и дома можем, да любой может. И с известной сказкой, которую дети до дыр знают, какой интерес....
> Катюшь-а тебе перед кем страшненько?)))) Перед детками-так они у нас хорошие))))) Перед взрослыми-так мы все там дебютировать будем)
> Честно - фабричной куклой известную сказку как-то скучно.В  сущности, можно для своего героя взять "легенду" из известной сказки, весь изюм в том, как мы по ходу будем вписывать это в общую историю)))) Ну нежели ты не рассказывала сказки по сценарию "все, что вижу, то пою")))))


Мне перед собой страшненько. Что я куклу не сделаю... 
По сценарию "что вижу, то и пою" никогда не рассказывала. А если рассказывала, то короткая сказка получалась((
Но, в принципе, готова собрать волю в кулак и заняться куклой))
Получается готовить можно любого персонажа?

----------


## kiara

Ну если моя идея всех устраивает (?) то значит - любого)
Девчонки, вы что-то слишком серьезно все воспринимаете))) Это ж игра, зрители наши дети - НАШИ!!! А они, я уверена, критиковать не будут) Расслабьтесь и получите просто удовольствие от процесса)

----------


## Домик в деревне

мы будем делать лошадь все равно :Р так что давайте говорите: к какому дню готовить?

----------


## kiara

Суббота 4 июня)

----------


## mamaRita

Согласна с Катей, лучше начать с простого, а потом сможем уже любые подвиги сотворить!

----------


## kiara

Так на подвиги я вас не вдохновляю))))) Сам б с удовольствием кем-нить вдохновилась, а сил реально нет...
Будем че делать или нет? А то у меня "голова" мается - доделывать её или спать по ночам)

----------


## yakudza

> мы будем делать лошадь все равно :Р так что давайте говорите: к какому дню готовить?


Олесь, как ваша лошадь? ))))))))

----------


## kiara

*Осенний мастер-класс: воспоминания о лете)
Делаем разноцветных бабочек*
*Потребуется:*
1. Бумажные полотенца (белые без рисунка)
2. Пищевая краска всех базовых цветов
3. Проволока (в идеале нужна тонкая щетина на проволоке для чистки бутылок, ) и леска.
*Итак начинаем:*
1.Разводим в мисочках красители в воде.
2. Бумажные полотенца разделяем на куски по перфорации.
3. Складываем квадратики не менее 4 раз.
4. Самое интересное - опускаем квадратики краешками по очереди в мисочки с красками. Не сильно, но так, чтобы пятно краски было хорошо и четко видно на салфетке. Таким образом весь квадратик будет в разноцветных пятнах.
5. Раскрываем квадратик, промокаем чистым полотенцем остатки краски-воды и раскладываем сушить вблизи источника тепла,батареи, например (у нас подсохли минут за 20-30)
6. Собираем квадратик по серединке (как если б бант хотели сделать) и стягиваем либо леской, либо проволочкой в "лохматом чехле", но оставляем кончики по 5 см - это усики бабочки. 
7.э Все - теперь либол подвесим её на леску к потолку, она будет колыхаться от движений воздуха, либо просто на палочку, либо...дети сами придумают, как им виднее)
Вот такая красота

----------

